# Recommendations: specific kind of romanticism



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Greedingz...

Me would like to you recommend me some music that I describe what I mean what kind of music I'm talkin' about, dig it bros.

So.

There is specific kind of romanticism, born in late XIX century with composers like Tchaikovsky, which I can't describe with stricte theoretical words - I can only tell that this style is based on specific keys usage and walloping the keyboard (in piano music). And give some examples. The few composers that belongs to this style are Rachmaninoff, and, and and, and I shall name no other composer, because Rachmaninoff is perfect example and if I stop with him, I belive you will understand what exactly do I mean.

Also, I've made a compilation of typical themes representing this kind of music:






So, can you recommends me something less known? Not very underground, but I know the most standards and would like to hear something new. I prefer piano and symphonic music.


----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)

How did I know what that would start with before I clicked?


----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)

This work?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

dmg said:


> This work?


Not quite what I've been looking for + it's very famous piece, so I already know it. But thanks.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Paderewski doesn't slam bang around on the piano quite as much as Rachmaninoff or Tchaikovsky, but I rather like his music. He does wallop the keys a little.






Anton Rubenstein is another of my favorites, with maybe a little more keyboard walloping going on in this one. Worth a try.


----------



## Ignis Fatuus (Nov 25, 2008)

Aramis, soon or late you must accept the horrible truth that there is only one Rachmanoniv and only one Tchaikovsky


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Ignis Fatuus said:


> Aramis, soon or late you must accept the horrible truth that there is only one Rachmanoniv and only one Tchaikovsky


I know, but I'm not looking for something that "sounds like" Rach/Tchaikovky. It's just that they developed characteristic style of expressions and I'm looking for composers that followed this conception. Just hear those two codas from Rachmaninoff concertos in my compilation and you will understand what I mean - if I would be more educated in music theory I could describe it with few concrete terms, but I'm not. I'm not looking for bunch of short tunes, but themes that I've just mentioned makes perfect example - they are heavily romantic, sharp, molar, rending - they embody the style, including keys, forms and harmonies and general conceptions, that I'm looking for.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I wonder if the Ferrucio Busoni piano concerto would be a good recommendation...

Also, the first movement of Fumio (Humiwo) Hayasaka's piano concerto.


----------



## livemylife (Mar 13, 2009)

I really love Rach 2 and I found this to be somewhat satisfying:






I'm looking for similar music too, except that I am easily won over by a beautiful melody. haha


----------



## Scott Good (Jun 8, 2009)

well, it's not the same in many ways, but the opening to this concerto seems to me quite influenced by rach, but composed many years later

obviously more dissonant, but certainly not atonal. harmonies are not so far off. just crunchier.

enjoy (even if it doesn't fit the bill...)

Einojuhani Rautavaara - Piano concerto #1


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

Aramis said:


> Greedingz...
> 
> Me would like to you recommend me some music that I describe what I mean what kind of music I'm talkin' about, dig it bros.
> 
> ...


What is the piece playing at 7.50 and who is that composer? I have absolutely no idea... :s


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Aramis said:


> There is specific kind of romanticism, born in late XIX century with composers like Tchaikovsky


Balakirev fits quite well into that idiom. I recommend this CD:

http://www.classicstoday.com/review.asp?ReviewNum=12452

There's a link on the page that lets you listen to samples on the Naxos website.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Here is another composer I would suggest, Alexander Tcherepnin:

http://www.regisrecords.co.uk/regisrecords/CatNo/FRC9110.html


----------



## The Cosmos (Oct 2, 2009)

I didn't go through your entire youtube link but how about Arensky's piano concerto no. 2? I've got a recording by the russian philharmonic orchestra and I love it to say the least.





(you can search for the other movements as well)


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

I think Boris Lyatoshynsky might fill the bill.

He seems to have written only one piano concerto, but has five symphonies and several other large orchestral works to his credit.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

That's nice bunch of recommended pieces. I shall listen to as many as I will be able to. I already checked some on YoTube and it looks like you understood what I ment. So tanks for your help.


----------



## Bobotox (May 3, 2009)

Weston said:


> Paderewski doesn't slam bang around on the piano quite as much as Rachmaninoff or Tchaikovsky, but I rather like his music. He does wallop the keys a little.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I uploaded that Rubinstein concerto, along with the other 4. He is truly the most interesting composer I have heard so far. Check out my Youtube channel to hear more unknown masterpieces.
http://www.youtube.com/user/GoldieG89


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

What about Kurt Atterberg? A swedish composer.

First movement of his first symphony in B minor:






Quite an exciting piece of music.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Bobotox said:


> I uploaded that Rubinstein concerto, along with the other 4. He is truly the most interesting composer I have heard so far. Check out my Youtube channel to hear more unknown masterpieces.
> http://www.youtube.com/user/GoldieG89


I am only familiar with the No. 5 concerto so far. I listened to it at work several times in a row. What an amazing melodic composer! I look forward to exploring his other works. You have a lot of interesting things on your channel. I just subscribed (but not as 'Weston"). Thanks.


----------



## The Cosmos (Oct 2, 2009)

You could try *alexander glazunov's* symphonies as well although tbh, I've only read about them and never heard it. The only recording I've got is his violin concerto from this cd ---> http://www.amazon.com/Sibelius-Prok...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1258742644&sr=1-2 (which certainly has a russian flavour)





 (I'm sure you could find mvmt 2/3 in related videos)


----------



## Falstaft (Mar 27, 2010)

This may be a long dead thread, but I'm surprised no one mentioned Richard Adinsell's _Warsaw Concerto_, which is pretty much very well done Rachmaninoff pastiche. It's also something of a warhorse, odd for a piece of essentially film music.

Maybe just what you (were) looking for, Aramis: 



, or even more schlockily,


----------

